# Anything as good as kindle?



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, my kidnle's been acting up lately and I'm on the market for a new e-reader. Thing is I can't quite afford the kindle at the moment and I was wondering if there's a e-reader as good as the kindle for less money? 

If not I might as well just wait it out a while and purchase a new kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not familiar with other e-readers but one thing to factor into your decision is that you won't be able to read your Amazon books on another e-reader. You could of course read them using an App or K for PC but that's not really the same if you prefer using an e-reader.

If your Kindle is working, even it's unreliable, it might, as you say, be worth waiting till you can afford a new one.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I didn't even know you couldn't read amazon sold books. Oh well, guess I'll be waiting to get a new kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

How old is your current Kindle and what exactly is wrong with it? If you call Kindle CS they may replace it for you, or offer you a replacement at a reduced price, depending on the circumstances.

See this info for Amazon contact details and troubleshooting your Kindle.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181468.html#msg1181468


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second Linda ^^^ definitely contact Kindle Customer Supportif you can't trouble shoot it yourself.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I contacted Kindle support last night and they said they could easily repair the problem. The problem I have is that my screen turns off on its own and pops back on. I'll be send it in for repair soon.


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I really enjoy my Nook Color but that's an increase in price from the Kindle. Glad you could work everything out with Amazon to get your Kindle repaired.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I sent it in already and they said they could fix it pretty fast. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Great if they can fix your problem.


----------

